# Is spirulina safe to use while breastfeeding?



## willowbelle (May 23, 2005)

I'm not sure if this thread blongs here or in the breastfeeding forum, so please move it if it is in the wrong place. I recently purchased a bottle of spirulina powder to add to our green smoothies. On the bottle, it says to consult your doctor if you are pregnant or nursing. I'm guessing this is just one of those blanket statements companies use to keep themselves free of liability, but I just wanted to make sure before I use it. DS is 4mos. old and breastfeeds all the time. Is it safe for me to use spirulina powder in my smoothies?

TIA!


----------



## Chakra (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes it's safe and good! My baby and kida eat it all the time. WEll actually blue-green algae but its almost the same thing. We take tablets, cant stand the taste or smell lol!


----------

